# UI for JAVA



## rahul_u_know_me (May 22, 2008)

i am using Java to develop my applications, and upto now used JFrame builder to make the UI. but its a trial version.

Is there any other software which is free as well.


----------



## sakumar79 (May 22, 2008)

Eclipse, Netbeans are full-fledged IDEs for Java but they are a bit heavier on the system resources... There are also some lighter IDEs like BlueJ, etc...

Arun


----------



## rahul_u_know_me (May 26, 2008)

thanks man


----------



## =CrAzYG33K= (May 26, 2008)

+1 for Eclipse...

It's the most widely used app.
Dunno how you missed it!


----------



## rahul_u_know_me (May 28, 2008)

where can i find this ??? eclips and the other ones


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2008)

on their website
ibm and sun


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 7, 2008)

Eclipse and JCreator .. bas ... no need to look further ..


----------



## rahul_u_know_me (Jun 23, 2008)

hay i downloaded the eclips for java. IDE but dont need a java editor insted i need a tool to design the interface of java(java frames)(just like in VB, drag and drop). having a jframebuilder but its a demo version. 
   is there a opensource or freeware for this perpose.
plz i need it a lot.
thanx


----------



## abhinav_bipnesh (Jun 23, 2008)

for drag & drop u can use netbeans as it has very simple JFrame editor with many new features. Also you can use the initial tutorials provide by sun on how to use NetBeans to develop UI using the gui designer.


----------



## quad_master (Jun 27, 2008)

go for netbeans bro...i used it from my college life...it's 100% FREE
*dlc.sun.com.edgesuite.net/netbeans/6.0/final/


----------



## chandru.in (Jun 28, 2008)

^^  Just a note.  You have given the URL for 6.0, but Netbeans 6.1 is out and of course has better stuff in it.


----------



## Faun (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah the bundled combo on sun's site have it


----------



## quad_master (Jul 1, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> ^^ Just a note. You have given the URL for 6.0, but Netbeans 6.1 is out and of course has better stuff in it.


yep! i kno it 
bt i havnt try it till day...dats why i didnt suggest it


----------



## layzee (Jul 4, 2008)

The best way to get the UI you want is going the Hard Way,i.e., writing them down using a text editor and then compiling them. The best IDE for this has got to be BlueJ. There's nothing better than this I bet. Thats how you become a hardcore programmer. Anyways can anyone suggest a good book or source-code site for learning SWT based programming. I've been longing to develop my own Java IDE but at the same time I want the Eye-Candy stuff that comes with SWT just like Eclipse has!!


----------



## mastermunj (Jul 5, 2008)

If you are a beginner and do not know how to use Eclipse or Netbeans then use JCreator. Its very good for Small Applications..

If you have big applications and several different deployments have to be managed together... then nothing better then Netbeans / Eclipse.


----------

